# side sills



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

can somebody tell me where to get the side sills with the front splash guards intergrated with it?
thanks a bunch. Also I want a different look then the factory. Thanks


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

altima25s said:


> *can somebody tell me where to get the side sills with the front splash guards intergrated with it?
> thanks a bunch. Also I want a different look then the factory. Thanks *


Sorry bro-
As of this posting, if you want the front splash
guards integrated in, you'll need to roll with
factory.

The $tillen sills do not come with splash guards of
any kind. No other kit I've seen comes with
guards in the sills either...


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks for the help, but I am a female.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

altima25s said:


> *Thanks for the help, but I am a female. *


Whooops sorry!!!
I had a 50/50 shot, and since
most of the posters on here are male,
I went with the numbers...

Anyways, you're welcome...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Try www.irontoad.com

They have very good prices on OEM parts. Also, there is another site that had good prices. I dont remember what it was though....Alex, do you remember what it was?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

It's on the tip of my tounge but I can't remember the
web address. Ruben does though...
It's something like Nissanwholesale parts.com or something
like that.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

www.nissanwholesaleparts.com

118 per side + shipping for painted OEM sills. I think Hardcore or Alex might be able to beat that price...


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *www.nissanwholesaleparts.com
> 
> 118 per side + shipping for painted OEM sills. I think Hardcore or Alex might be able to beat that price... *


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> * *


They are all ready to install and the correct color. $118 us is a little steep unless that is the installed price.

Hey Hardcore what`s shakin?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *They are all ready to install and the correct color. $118 us is a little steep unless that is the installed price.
> 
> Hey Hardcore what`s shakin? *


 After I get your side sills, all come out and put them on for ya. All I need is a screwdriver and a wrench.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *After I get your side sills, all come out and put them on for ya. All I need is a screwdriver and a wrench. *


 Now thats service.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Aww thanks for the help guys, very appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *www.nissanwholesaleparts.com
> 
> 118 per side + shipping for painted OEM sills. I think Hardcore or Alex might be able to beat that price... *



How much Hardcore or Alex is charging for those side sills? Better than $118, and I thought $118 was good already.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

118 is a good price.


----------

